# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  koja isofix autosjedalica?

## happy mummy

i gdje je kupiti u splitu (zagrebu, HR...)?
posto muku mucimo s autosjedalicom koju imamo, odlucili smo se na kupnju nove. htjeli bismo kupiti sjedalicu koja se montira po isofix sistemu, a ne pojasom. 
do sada sam jedino pronasla romer duo plus koja kosta 2.500 kn  :shock: znate li gdje se može kupiti neka slicne kvalitete ali jeftinija?

----------


## Prah

pogledaj po FORUMU,
Bilo je takvih  pitanja i vrlo mnogo dobrih odgovora. 

Ali cijena je 1800 - 2500 kn.
Nasa za R clio je bila 1850, to je iznos s ukljucenih -10% za gotovinu + 5% jel su krivu boju narucili.

----------


## sasana

I ja sam jedino na Roemerovu naisla tu kod nas da ima za kupiti. U novom prospektu Bebe Confort ima isofix autosjedalica Iseos sa isofixom ali pitanje koja je cijena kada je obicna Iseos 1.400 kuna. Mozda da pitas u TL. Nama su narucili (pretpostavljam iz Francuske) Iseose safe side (koja se montira i prema naprijed i prema nazad ) iako sada u prodaji imaju samo TT model koji se montira samo prema naprijed, pa mozda mogu i tebi Isofix model. Ali neka ti prvo provjere cijenu. Mislim da se bas puno cijene tih sjedalica i ne razlikuju posto je to jos relativno "novi" sustav koji jos nije rasiren kod nas (pa su i cijene u skladu s tim). Mozda bi ti bilo bolje da ti netko kupi negdje vani. Jos dobijes i povrat poreza, a koliko sam ja vidjela cijene su i nesto jeftinije.

----------


## Ancica

sasana, vjerojatno si u pravu da su toliko skuplje zato sto su novije a i, ako smijem primjetiti, ciljane su na ljude koji imaju novije aute (pa s time i ugradene "kuke" za ISOFIX) a ti valjda imaju love   :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Dodatni trosak za proizvodaca za ISOFIX nije neki veliki jer jedino sto moraju dodati sjedalici koju vec imaju u proizvodnji je dvije trake za vezanje s kukama za zakaciti na kuke u autu, jedna za donji dio sjedalice (za prikacit za sjediste) a druga za gornji dio sjedalice (za prikacit iza naslona sjedista).

U Sj. Americi autosjedalice (koliko sam ja osobno primjetila) cijene sjedalica nisu otisle gore sa uvodenjem opcije ISOFIX-a.

----------


## Prah

[quote="Ancica"]
Dodatni trosak za proizvodaca za ISOFIX nije neki veliki jer jedino sto moraju dodati sjedalici koju vec imaju u proizvodnji je dvije trake za vezanje s kukama za zakaciti na kuke u autu, jedna za donji dio sjedalice (za prikacit za sjediste) a druga za gornji dio sjedalice (za prikacit iza naslona sjedista).

***
mislim da te ovdje moram ispraviti   :Smile:  
mi imamo tu sjedalicu i nisu u pitanju trake koje sluze za sidrenje u prtljaznom prostoru, vec je u pitanju postolje sjedalice u kojem se nalazi mehanizam koji se izvlaci ispod sjedalice i 2 metalne kuke utisnu se u metalne "nosice" koji su sastavni dio konstrukcije auta. Trake sluze kao dodatna sigurnost. Ta sjedalica se montira u doslovce 2 minute + vrijeme za traku. Takodjer isofix se moze montirati u bilo koji auto sa obicnim remenima.
***
kad su proizvodjaci testirali korisnike, rezultat je pokazao da je jedan mali broj ljudi znao monitrati obicnu sjedalicu (sa klasicnim trakama).

----------


## wildflower

isprika na ubacivanju, ali htjela bih nesto priupitati... buduci da smo upravo u fazi potrage za 'sjedecom' autosjedalicom, zanima me (*happy mummy*?) u cemu je problem s obicnom sjedalicom, odnosno, zasto bi _isofix_ bila bolja? (btw. meni se zasad cini da su i cijene onih obicnih sjedalica stvarno pretjerane, evo, maxi cosijeva iz TL koja mi se svidja - 1300 kn :shock :Smile:

----------


## Prah

moje misljenje ...
isofix se pricvrscuje za karoseriju automobila, sto povecava njenu sigurnost + tezina dijeteta. Jednostavnija za montiranje (manje mogucnost pogresek)

obicna auto sjedalica, vezana je pojasom, ide kroz nekoliko dijelova koji su od lijevane plastike (svaka plastika nije jednake kvalitete, sastav nije jednakog standarda te ono najvaznije - izdrzljivosti na odredjenu silu).

na jednom testu dokazano je da dijete bi frontalnom udaru ukoliko nije vezano postize tezinu od 600 kg i katapultiran je (doslovece) van.

sad za vise detalja - trebalo bi procitati svaku popratnu knjizicu.

iako im je cijena previsoka, mi smo stvarno zadovoljni. 
iako je samo za prvi 3 godine zivota, a nas Miha ima vec preko 13 kg sa 19 mjeseci   :Razz:  
tako da cemo ubrzo kupovati novu   :?  ( s cime ja to njega hranim)

mene zanima zasto su kolica toliko skupa ?   :Rolling Eyes:  

ps. zanemarite moje pravopisne greske

----------


## sasana

Mozda ce ti Ancica tocnije znati odgovoriti ali ono sto sam ja procitala je da je ISOFIX sustav vezanja autosjedalicu čvršće drži u  i s time i sigurniji nego učvršćivanje autosjedalice pojasevima.

----------


## Ancica

> mislim da te ovdje moram ispraviti   
> mi imamo tu sjedalicu i nisu u pitanju trake koje sluze za sidrenje u prtljaznom prostoru, vec je u pitanju postolje sjedalice u kojem se nalazi mehanizam koji se izvlaci ispod sjedalice i 2 metalne kuke utisnu se u metalne "nosice" koji su sastavni dio konstrukcije auta. Trake sluze kao dodatna sigurnost. Ta sjedalica se montira u doslovce 2 minute + vrijeme za traku. Takodjer isofix se moze montirati u bilo koji auto sa obicnim remenima.
> 
> kad su proizvodjaci testirali korisnike, rezultat je pokazao da je jedan mali broj ljudi znao monitrati obicnu sjedalicu (sa klasicnim trakama).


ISOFIX ima dvije komponente.  Gornji je ovaj kojeg si ti nazvala sidrenje u prtljazniku (svida mi se  8) ) i on sluzi samo za smanjivanje pokreta sjedalice prema naprijed kod sudara ("forward thrust" i "chest acceleration") pa tako i djetetovog vrata i glave.

Glavna komponenta ISOFIX-a je donji dio ucvrscivanja sjedalice koji, kao sto ti opisujes, veze sjedalicu za dvije metalne kuke u prijelomu naslona i sjedala sjedista automobila.  

Moram priznati da nisam vidjela jos sistem vezanja ovog donjeg dijela tako da se dio konstrukcije sjedalice direktno ukopca u te kukice.  Ono sto sam do sada vidjela je zasebna traka za posebnim zakackama (ima na portalu slika, mislim pod tekstom o sjedalicama pod nazivom FAQ 2) koja se provuce kroz za to predviden put u autosjedalici i zakacke se zakace za ISOFIX kuke u sjedistu.  

Koji je model tvoje sjedalice?  Bas me zanima kako to sto opisujes funkcionira   :Smile:  

U ovom slucaju vezanje sjedalice pojasom automobila je nepotrebno.

I da odgovorim wildflo, iako je pitanje bilo upuceno drugome   :Wink:  , prednost ISOFIX-a je ta sto je mogucnost nekompatibilnosti sjedalice sa vozilom puno smanjena u odnosu na klasicno montiranje autosjedalice (jer ne ovisis o konfiguraciji sigurnosnog pojasa u tom vozilu) te je samo montiranje puno jednostavnije (pa stoga i vjerojatnije da bude ispravno) sa ISOFIX-om u usporedbi sa klasicnim montiranjem.

----------


## Ancica

Prah, nasla sam instrukcije za Britax-ov ISOFIX i sad znam o cem pricas  :D

----------


## Prah

novci su novci   :Laughing:  

no mi toliko novaca ulazemo u nasu "dicu" da mi se cini sasvim opravdano uloziti nofce u sjedalicu koja valjda...

moja sjedalica je kupljena u renaultu u zagrebu a izgleda kao na slici, osim boje

http://www.britax.co.uk/index.htm

na ovom siteu postoji lista kompatibilnih automobila

----------


## imported_Sunčica

Mi kupili sjedalicu sa Isofixom jer u knjižici vozila piše da ima tu mogućnost. Međutim, ispalo je da nema.   :Mad:   Sad je vezana remenom. A možda kad kupimo bolji i veći auto ćemo je koristit.   :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

> Mi kupili sjedalicu sa Isofixom jer u knjižici vozila piše da ima tu mogućnost. Međutim, ispalo je da nema.    Sad je vezana remenom. A možda kad kupimo bolji i veći auto ćemo je koristit.


A si sigurna da u vozilu zaista nema isofix kuka?  Mozda samo nema na svakom sjedistu  :? Koje je vozilo, koja godina?

----------


## sunce

U Grazu, u Toysu, Roemerova (firma se zapravo zove Britax-Roemer) sjedalica s isofixom stoji 200 eura, pa se isplati potegnuti preko granice zbog te razlike u cijeni. 

Mi smo na  koncu odustali od isofix opcije, jer sjedalicu premještamo povremeno i u drugi automobil koji nema isofix, s obzirom da je muž često na putu a dijete ipak treba voziti. Kupili smo Roemer King, Ančica   :Heart:   ga  je amenovala pregledom i već četiri mjeseca se sigurno vozimo. 

Za razliku od američkog tržišta, isofix kuka na našem je tržištu fino podigla cijenu, a još uvijek je i premalo različitih modela u nas s isofixom.

----------


## Ancica

> Mi smo na  koncu odustali od isofix opcije, jer sjedalicu premještamo povremeno i u drugi automobil koji nema isofix, s obzirom da je muž često na putu a dijete ipak treba voziti.


U principu (ako ne i kod svih) ISOFIX sjedalice se mogu montirati i klasicno (bez ISOFIX-a) i sa ISOFIX-om.  Tako da ako imas dva auta i jedan od njih ima ISOFIX a drugi nema, u ovom bez montiras klasicno :D

(Tako smo i mi prakticirali neko vrijeme s Robijevom sjedalicom dok smo imali dva auta - jedan noviji i jedan stariji.)

----------


## happy mummy

[b]wildflower[b], cure su ti vec odgovorile zasto isofix. 
[b]sasana*, u renaulta se moze naruciti bebe confort s isofixom (oni je zapravo prodaju pod svojim imenom, i nece ti reci da je bebe confort) za 2.540 kn, tako da po cijeni dodje na isto, a romer ipak ima bolje rezultate na testovima sigurnosti.*

----------


## happy mummy

sorry, sprckala sam boldove, htjela sam oboldati samo imena   :Embarassed:

----------


## imported_Sunčica

A si sigurna da u vozilu zaista nema isofix kuka?  Mozda samo nema na svakom sjedistu  :? Koje je vozilo, koja godina?[/quote]


u servisu rekli da nema ni kuka ni neke štange. Ford Focus, 2002

----------


## Ancica

Pa mozes i ti provjeriti  :Smile:   Prodi rukom izmedu naslona i sjedista straznjeg sjedala.  Onda ces sama znati da li ima ili nema  :Smile: 

U ovom tekstu imas sliku sjedista s ISOFIX kukama.  Al nekad znaju biti skrivene.

Moguce je da ih nema.  Al to mi je fakat sumnjivo ako uputstva za vozilo kazu da ih ima  :/

----------


## MamaRibice

treba znati da ne ide svaka isofix sjedalica u svako isofix vozilo. svaki proizvodjac sjedalica ima popis vozila u koji se mogu montirati njihove sjedalice. procitala sam negdje da je u nekim vozilima uzasno tesko doci do kuka pa treba ici na servis da se to rastavi i isceprka.

roemerove sjedalice se montiraju, kao sto je receno, direktno, bez posebnog postolja. zbog sprjecavanja rotacijskog efekta, nosaci su spojeni nekakvim zglobom koji rotaciju izjednaci. jos se moze dodatno staviti traka za sidrenje.
sjedalice wavo i storchenmuehle imaju postolja kojima nozica ide do poda. na postolje se onda stavi sjedalica.
za ostale ne znam.

o cijeni sjedalica se moze raspravljati. adac je testirao jeftine sjedalice, do 50€, i ni jedna nije dobila dobru ocjenu. 
istina, kod nas su sjedalice skuplje (kao i sve ostalo), ali s obzirom koliko se trosi na aute, dodatnu opremu, pa i mobitele i slicne “luksuze”...a ovdje se ipak radi o sigurnosti nase djece. a sjedalica se moze kupiti i vani pa se prodje jeftinije.

----------

